# New Speakers in 2013 LT Cruze



## tbonestl (Sep 15, 2013)

I have been reading these forums since I got my Cruze 6 months ago. I have a Cruze LT with the standard stereo. I wanted to upgrade my sound a little, without spending a ton. I wanted to get an opinion. If I were to just replace the front and rear speakers with better aftermarket ones, would I really notice big enough of a difference with the stock stereo? Thanks in advance!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

First.. Welcome to cruzetalk to speed up suggestions... What type of music do you hear. And what type of sound do you want? Bass ? Sharp? Etc XtremeRevolution will more than likely help ya


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

My Image Dynamics CTX-6.5cs is a huge upgrade over stock speakers. You don't need rear speaker upgrades. Ears capture sound from the front.

What is your Budget?
You would need about $500 for a proper Front Stage Upgrade.

Estimates


Front Stage Component Set $170
PAC AA-GM44 Line Output Converter $35
Amplifier ~$130

Wiring Kit ~$75

Baffle Mounts and CLD Dampening Tiles $90


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

You will not get better sound with "just" speakers. You need to add an amp to do that. 

The image dynamics 6.5 CTX cs are excellent and worth every penny. 

Also I "highly" recommend going with a Audio Control LC2i or the LC6 or LC7i (replaced the 6) for your line out converter. 
The reason being many people have been getting feedback in the speakers from the pac 44gm model that was listed above.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best wishes with your cruzen LT !

You might be more inclined in only upgrading the front stage speakers . The oem speakers are not Quality speakers in any respect .
We would need more information from you as to your desires to properly ascertain 
A proper set up .

So you did take notes good man , Terrible T...........


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Also this is an install I did recently on another members Cruze. This would be the same process for you.





















These MDF baffles are made by XtremeRevolution and are highly recommended by many members on this forum.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Terry... Can i know what gauge wires best for door speakers?... i got diamond audio components and rears... looking to do the install next weekend.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

passionincar said:


> Terry... Can i know what gauge wires best for door speakers?... i got diamond audio components and rears... looking to do the install next weekend.


Around 16ga would be more than plenty for doors. I believe I used that for my install and Spry's car.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

18 gauge is the most you will ever need for stereo speakers in a car. Seriously. Unless you have some incredibly powerful 8" midbass drivers in the doors, 18 gauge will do just fine. All of my installs have used 18 gauge because it's far easier to run, it's cheaper, and it provides PLENTY of current for the short runs that you'll see in a car. 

To the OP: take note of what others have recommended. To give you any personal advice, however, I will need to know what your budget is.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Around 16ga would be more than plenty for doors. I believe I used that for my install and Spry's car.





XtremeRevolution said:


> 18 gauge is the most you will ever need for stereo speakers in a car. Seriously. Unless you have some incredibly powerful 8" midbass drivers in the doors, 18 gauge will do just fine. All of my installs have used 18 gauge because it's far easier to run, it's cheaper, and it provides PLENTY of current for the short runs that you'll see in a car.
> 
> To the OP: take note of what others have recommended. To give you any personal advice, however, I will need to know what your budget is.


Sounds good... i will check the price on both gauges and get the cheapest OFC... Thanks


----------

